# infinite degrees of both are possible



## yuxin

we assume that everyone is either a success  or a failure when, in fact, indinite degrees of both are possible.


----------



## xiaolijie

Yuxin,
We can only help with the translation that you've done and we don't translate it for you. So try translating it first and if you need help with it, show us what you've done. 

As you're new, you may like to have a look at the forum rules from the link below to have some idea what we do and what we don't. Your attention is drawn to rule no #5 in particular:
http://forum.wordreference.com/faq.php?faq=faq_forum_rules_header#faq_rules_faq


----------



## yuxin

Soory, my english is bad , i don't know your say, i just want know answer.


----------



## xiaolijie

yuxin said:


> Soory, my english is bad , i don't know your say, i just want know answer.



我们不准替你翻译。所以你先试一试，需要的话我们来帮你修改你的翻译。好不好？


----------



## yuxin

那好吧。
我的翻译是: 我们认为每个人不是成功就是失败，然而事实上两者在很大程度上都是共通的。


----------



## Ghabi

就是說，成功與失敗不是非黑即白的事，中間有很多灰色地帶，有很多「不同程度」的成功與「不同程度」的失敗，不成功也不就等於失敗。希望幫到你！


----------



## SuperXW

我想原句中的indinite拼错了，应该是indefinite才对。
困惑了半天，因为那个错的词查词典也查不到。看了Ghabi的留言才想到正确的。
对于学习者来说，原材料的正确性很重要。本来那些词就不熟悉，原文写错的话简直是没法搞了……


----------



## yuxin

Ghabi 和Superxw,非常谢谢你们。 我还想请问一下，这句中的when该怎么理解才好？


----------



## Skatinginbc

Strangely the thread title is "infinite degrees", which in my mind means differently from "indefinite degrees".   
infinite: an unimaginably large degree or amount, having no boundaries or limits, beyond or being greater than any arbitrarily large value
"Infinite degrees of both" emphasizes the extreme cases of both, whereas "indefinite degrees of both" focuses on the gray area in between.


----------



## xiaolijie

Skatinginbc said:


> Strangely the thread title is "infinite degrees", which in my mind means differently from "indefinite degrees".
> infinite: an unimaginably large degree or amount, having no boundaries or limits, beyond or being greater than any arbitrarily large value
> "Infinite degrees of both" emphasizes the extreme cases of both, whereas "indefinite degrees of both" focuses on the gray area in between.


"Infinite" is the correct word here. You perhaps need to revise your understanding of "infinite" and "indefinite" 
(Best done in the English forum, in case you take this thread off track)



yuxin said:


> 我还想请问一下，这句中的when该怎么理解才好？


"When" in this case means "but, although". 你不是把 "when" 翻译成然而吗 (post #5)？那是正确的。


----------



## Skatinginbc

"Infinite degrees" and "indefinite degrees" do not mean the same (see English Forum http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2728121).


----------



## xiaolijie

Skatinginbc said:


> "Infinite degrees" and "indefinite degrees" do not mean the same (see English Forum http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2728121).


Sure, nobody's said that they mean the same. So what are you trying to say?

Besides, "_we assume that everyone is either a success or a failure when, in fact, infinite degrees of both are possible_" is a quote that the OP wants to translate. Why do you want to change something someone has said? And why do you want to to do this in someone else's thread? 

Further off-topic posts will be deleted (I already warned you of this in post #10).


----------

